# loadkeys in X> permission denied [risolto]

## wolf3d

ciao a tutti, sto provando gentoo e la trovo fantastica, neanche con la slackware ero andato cosi' avanti nel mio lento cammino di apprendimento di linux.   :Very Happy: 

ho questo problema con loadkeys in x, in pratica in q3 mi serve il layout US altrimenti e' una casino per la console e altri tasti..... 

ma questo e' l'errore che mi da'

```
bash-2.05b$ loadkeys us            

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us.map.gz

Keymap 0: Permission denied

Keymap 1: Permission denied

Keymap 2: Permission denied

KDSKBENT: Operation not permitted

loadkeys: could not deallocate keymap 3

```

da console funziona regolarmente.. ho provato a mettere 2 option alla voce keyboard layout ma prende solo la prima, qualche idea  :Question: 

ah e come si fa sempre in terminale ad avere il percorso completo di dove mi trovo anziche' bash-2.05b$ ??

grazie a chi mi rispondera'  :Smile: 

P.S. per condividere la mia felicita' di utente gentoo (  :Very Happy:  ) eccovi una schermata (una fatica a configurare idesk, ho perso una giornata e ho scoperto che se ci sono altri file oltre ai .lnk non funziona...ma questa e' un'altra storia....)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> ah e come si fa sempre in terminale ad avere il percorso completo di dove mi trovo anziche' bash-2.05b$ ??

 

Metti nel tuo .bashrc la linea ". /etc/profile" questo ti fa vedere solo il nome

della cartella corrente e non tutto il path (per il path poi usare il comando pwd).

----------

## shev

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho questo problema con loadkeys in x, in pratica in q3 mi serve il layout US altrimenti e' una casino per la console e altri tasti..... 
> 
> 

 

Prima di tutto benvenuto, passando al tuo problema mi pare di ricordare che loadkeys faccia lo switch tra tastiere ma solo in console, non sotto X. In X devi vedere cosa ti mette a disposizione il tuo wm/de, riavviare ogni volta, usare xmodmap (man xmodmap), setxkbmap (man setxkbmap ) oppure farti uno scriptino tuo (consiglio setxkbmap). Per la bash fa pure come dice fedeliallalinea, oppure ancora meglio, man bash  :Wink: 

EDIT: ma come fai ad aver faticato a configurare idesk, imho è veramente semplicissimo e immediato. Ammettilo, non hai letto bene la doc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## active

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In X devi vedere cosa ti mette a disposizione il tuo wm/de, riavviare ogni volta, usare xmodmap (man xmodmap), setxkbmap (man setxkbmap ) oppure farti uno scriptino tuo (consiglio setxkbmap). Per la bash fa pure come dice fedeliallalinea, oppure ancora meglio, man bash 
> 
> 

 

Mmamma mia che lavoro   :Razz:   Basta editare XF86Config (o XF86Config-4) e aggiungere in sezione keyboard:

Section "Keyboard"

XkbModel "it"

...[/quote]

----------

## wolf3d

grazie delle prime risposte

cmq il problema e' solo in XTerm mentre nella bash normale appare con colori percorso etc etc

fedeliallalinea se metto la linea da te suggerita mi dà errore file not found  (credo manchi qualche argomento o debba essere posizionato in un posto preciso)

ora mi sparo un po' di man pages =P

----------

## shev

 *active wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mmamma mia che lavoro    Basta editare XF86Config (o XF86Config-4) e aggiungere in sezione keyboard:
> 
> 

 

Ma hai letto bene il problema del nostro amico? Vuole poter switchare tra un layout e l'altro in modo veloce. Se dovesse modificare ogni volta il file di config come proponi tu ci metterebbe una vita (oltre a dover riavviare X ogni volta con conseguente chiusura di applicazioni etc). Quelle che ho dato io sono alternative, non un'unica soluzione  :Razz: 

Ad esempio con setxkbmap basta dare:

setxkbmap -layout us

e hai il layout us, metti it e l'hai it, etc. In un secondo senza riavviare nulla  :Wink: 

----------

## wolf3d

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mmamma mia che lavoro    Basta editare XF86Config (o XF86Config-4) e aggiungere in sezione keyboard:
> 
> Section "Keyboard"
> ...

 

non sono sicuro che tu abbia letto il mio post, dalla tua risposta sembra che non riesco a settare la tastiera italiana...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## active

sorry, cmq basta "us" al posto di "it"   :Surprised: 

----------

## wolf3d

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> setxkbmap -layout us
> 
> 

 

GRANDE!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fedeliallalinea se metto la linea da te suggerita mi dà errore file not found  (credo manchi qualche argomento o debba essere posizionato in un posto preciso)
> 
> 

 

Prova mettendo:

```
source /etc/profile
```

Alla fine del tuo bashrc e facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## active

Ops, doveva cambiare il layout al volo, scusate x i post ma stasera sto fuso   :Embarassed: 

----------

## wolf3d

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ma come fai ad aver faticato a configurare idesk, imho è veramente semplicissimo e immediato. Ammettilo, non hai letto bene la doc 

 

al contrario... ho letto di tutto il possibile e reperibile, guardato sito ufficiale, preso cfg di esempio etc....

in pratica avevo un .ideskrc nella dir dove si mettono i file .lnk e ho detto questo non deve stare qua ma in /home/user/.ideskrc, l'ho cancellato et voilà le maledette icone sono apparse!  :Very Happy: 

cmq noto che ogni tanto quando sposto l finestre le icone si corrompono e devo switchare di workspace per rimettere a posto...

----------

## wolf3d

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Prova mettendo:
> 
> ```
> source /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

ma quante ne sa Shev  :Mr. Green: 

----------

